# The most exciting 10 minutes a guy can have with his clothes on.



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

Caught these 2 less than 10 minutes apart. The first one came from a small patch of weeds.  The second from the end of a lay-down. Both were caught on a Rebel Pop-r.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Heck yeah! Nice fish!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Those are some huge bass. Congrats

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The strikes from those two fish on topwaters had to have been awesome. :B


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i might have just quit after those two,LOL. wouldnt want to ruin a perfect day,LOL.
sherman


----------



## bassbully (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice!! Nothing like a topwater "explosion"!


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

What state are you in those don't look like Ohio fish? Great job!!!


----------



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

Fish G3 said:


> Heck yeah! Nice fish!





justin3687 said:


> Those are some huge bass. Congrats
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine





sherman51 said:


> i might have just quit after those two,LOL. wouldnt want to ruin a perfect day,LOL.
> sherman





bassbully said:


> Awesome!!!!


Thanks for the kinds words guys. These are my best 2 fish bag ever !!




I_WALL_I said:


> Very nice!! Nothing like a topwater "explosion"!





TheCream said:


> The strikes from those two fish on topwaters had to have been awesome. :B


It was kinda strange, my lure just disappeared in to a swirl, then both fish just stopped, suspended about a foot below the surface for a couple seconds. It was like slow-motion. They really came alive when they figured out they were hooked though !!




emckean4 said:


> What state are you in those don't look like Ohio fish? Great job!!!


lol....Thanks, I'm still in Ohio, although I can see WV from here !!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow! That's 10 minutes of pure AWESOME! Congrats!


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

nice fish! do you know the weights by any chance?


----------



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

mischif said:


> nice fish! do you know the weights by any chance?


According to my digital scale the first fish weighed 6lb 5oz and the second 6lb 2oz.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Two pig's like that ine one day.Good job.


----------



## Hooklinensinker (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice VERY Nice..congrats


----------

